# New buck ... what do ya's think ?



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

I got a new buck. It wasn't planned ... a friend of mine called me and asked me if I wanted a goat - she said she knows a lady who has a boer buck that she raised from baby up and he's a big baby - her fencing system is nothing more than a couple strands of barbed wire, and she can't keep the buck inside it (duh), he's roamed the yard, etc. ever since he has been there (since he was a baby and now he's a little over a year old) and her neighbors and family are getting tired of the buck climbing on and nudging the vehicles and everything else. So she just wanted him to have a nice home (giving him away for free to a good home). 
So they asked me and I said - sure. My friend even hauled him here for me.

He's a big baby who likes to be rubbed on the head and behind the ears. He does get a lil contacerous sometimes and tried to push you around with him horns - but not aggressively.

Here he is .. his name is Moby (although I might change that)...




































How much bigger will he get if he's approx a year and a half old ? Is he done growing .. or not ?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a handsome guy! Congrats! And love your miniature and bunny!! Cute cute cute!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

he's very nice looking, he will keep growing, maybe 300lbs is average.....he looks large compared to the pony..


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I dont know how the American boers grow out in relation to ours, but they will have most of their growing done by 2 yrs, but not properly finish until 4 yrs.

Are you planning on using him in a meat program or not so much? He does seem quite narrow to me ... jmho. 

I honestly dont know why people get bottle babies as pets but dont get them castrated?????

But anyway, have fun with him, he looks sweet!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I can't tell confirmation wise by those pics but he is very cute and looks like a good addition to your herd. I didn't know you had Boers? Is he a percentage? Congrats on the new buck by the way!LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats...they will grow up to 4 years....if fed proper...


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks



> What a handsome guy! Congrats! And love your miniature and bunny!! Cute


Thanks ... and the pony isn't technically a miniature - she's taller than that ... she's a pony - like the size of a shetland pony I think.



> Are you planning on using him in a meat program or not so much? He does seem quite narrow to me ... jmho


I would like to maybe breed him to my neighbor's goat (well, the goat is like half mine cause they never paid me for her yet) - she's a boer x alpine. I don't really have any big plans yet, he was free, and they wanted a good home for him - so I took him in. It wasn't anything I had planned out. 
By narrow do you mean thin ? must be the angle or something ... cause this guy's not thin ! He's a monster ! LOL ! Of course though, I'm not that accustomed to having boer bucks ... so I don't really have anything to compare him to, but I know that in person - he seems like a BIG BOY (all around) to me and my family. He's more than half the size of the pony. And he's a hefty guy.



> I can't tell confirmation wise by those pics but he is very cute and looks like a good addition to your herd. I didn't know you had Boers? Is he a percentage? Congrats on the new buck by the way!LOL!


Thanks ... I think he's cute to  He's my only boer actually. But my neighbor has two boer percentage does (one that's half mine). So maybe ...
I THINK he's fullblood, might even have papers - I have to figure all that stuff out.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

If you check out toth's website ... look at her two herdsires ... you will understand why I said he looks narrow. Toth's boys are pretty much the exact opposite - thick as a brick. 

Narrow doesnt so much mean thin, just narrow built - not carrying a lot of natural thickness. You can see it in the way they stand (legs closer together) and over the topline (pinched/peaked as opposed to wide and flat). Could just be the photos though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> If you check out toth's website ... look at her two herdsires ... you will understand why I said he looks narrow. Toth's boys are pretty much the exact opposite - thick as a brick.


 Thank you keren.....  
Our little bucklings are just babies...we had to change lines and are raising new little guys..... you will see the DOB on there web pages.......the youngsters.. ....are nice and wide.......in the chest floor......and rear...... 

But.......It could be the way Moby is standing in the photo ...... :shades:


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok ... I understand now what you meant by narrow. I'll have to try for more/better pics of him. All I know is that to us he seems huge. But I'm not sure about the wideness of his chest/etc. 

Now since I do have him ... I need to figure out if it would be worth getting into the boer goat industry. Hmmm ... maybe I'll run a poll in a new post about it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I'll have to try for more/better pics of him


yes....try to get a new photo of him....


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Your welcome! That is a good way to start out with a new breed, a few at a time and slowly increase until you have reached your goal and maintain it. I think the Boers are a good breed JMHO. Please do get new pictures!


----------

